# Trial Bike probefahren und kaufen. Wo und was? :)



## PaulaGiraffe (17. November 2019)

Tag zusammen,
mein Sohn (12 Jahre/156 cm) will zu Weihnachten ein Trial Bike. Ursprünglich eigentlich ein Trial-Dirt-Bike Mix, aber von der Idee sind wir immerhin schon mal weg. Von der Art her gefällt ihm z.B. das BIKE 24" INSPIRED FLOW. Darf ich hier "Werbe-Links" posten? Ich mach einfach mal... https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/trial-...ed-flow-schwarz-matt-avid-bb5-disc-mechanisch

1000 € wäre auch die absolute Schmerzgrenze und eigentlich schon ein gutes Stück drüber... Nun habe weder ich Ahnung davon und er auch nicht. Er fährt halt auf seinem MTB fast nur noch auf dem Hinterrad durch die Gegend und würde sein Repertoire gerne etwas erweitern. Ich habe nun eine ganze Weile recherchiert schon allein wegen seiner ursprünglichen Dirt/Trial Idee, komme aber letztlich zu dem Schluss, dass er sich sowas mal in natura angucken/fahren muss. Den Fahrradläden hier vor Ort (53340) muss ich mit sowas sicher eher gar nicht erst kommen. Daher schon mal die erste Frage - kennt jmd. Shops in der Bonner Nähe? Oder Köln? Zweite Frage - was empfehlt ihr, als die, die Ahnung haben? Bekomme immer mehr das Gefühl, dass Trial fahren überraschend exotisch ist. Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.
LG


----------



## Deleted 512788 (17. November 2019)

geh doch mit ihm da hin => NikolausTrial am 30.11.2019 in Köln


EDIT:

statt Neu kaufen gibts auch diesen Weg. Auf Seite 2 nennt er sein Budget... fordert den Herrn Sohn mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulaGiraffe (17. November 2019)

Na, das ist doch schon mal ein schöner Termin. Danke! Den Thread habe ich gerade nur mal überflogen und mir schlackern ein wenig die Ohren. Fordert den Sohn leider vermutlich so sehr, dass es am Ende wieder nur mich fordert... Aber schon mal lehrreich. Bekomm irgendwie ja auch Bock drauf, aber wenn ich an meine ersten Fahrversuche im Emser Bikepark denke (Ellbogen ist immer noch kaputt), wird Trial sicher auch nix für mich sein... bin wohl bissl zu alt inzwischen. Aber selber basteln fänd ich tatsächlich, zumindest für mich, spannender...


----------



## Raymond12 (17. November 2019)

Ich habe mit 38 angefangen mit Trial und war nicht der Älteste. Ich finde Trial ist durch die Langsamheit ziemlich ungefährlich, zumindest solange die Bremsen richtig eingestellt sind.

Ich denke auch dass der Nikolaustermin die beste Anlaufstelle ist.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (20. November 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 38 angefangen mit Trial und war nicht der Älteste. Ich finde Trial ist durch die Langsamheit ziemlich ungefährlich, zumindest solange die Bremsen richtig eingestellt sind.



Genau, ich halte es auch für wesentlich ungefährlicher als zb. Bikepark-gefahre. Wenn ich sehen muss wie so mache kein intuitives "Gefühl" für das Rad haben und da runter heizen ...

Durch das Balance-Zeug sind bei Trial Schrammen wahrscheinlich und zahlreich, vielleicht mal was überdehnen - aber mangels Geschwindigkeit ist es unwahrscheinlich sich was zu brechen oder ein Gelenk auszukugeln. Insbesondere bei Anfängern, weil ohne Fahrtechnik geht nicht viel und Höhe macht da auch keiner.

Wenn dann Fahrtechnik da ist, passiert auch nicht mehr, weil das Einschätzen passt. Trial hat ne gutartige Einstiegshürde, die bisher nicht von Technik flachgewalzt wurde.


----------



## BikeSmith (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 

für die, die aus dem Münchner Raum kommen gibt es noch die Möglichkeit bei uns www.bikesmith.de Trialbikes Probe zu fahren. In erster Linie sind wir auf Trialsport für den "Nachwuchs" spezialisiert, weshalb wir aktuell ein 920mm und 970mm Bike zum Probieren haben. Gerne stellen wir aber auch den Kontakt zu den Jungs & Mädels von Biketrial Munich her oder zu einem unsere Kunden, falls man ein anderes Bike oder eine andere Rahmengröße ausprobiert werden möchte.
MfG
Peter 
Team Bike Smith


----------

